# Loud Air Condition



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

I've got a new 2006 GTO and just recently started using the AC. Is it normal for the AC to be really loud on the GTO or should I have it checked out by the dealer.


----------



## rgenter (Jan 14, 2007)

*A/c*

The a/c is loud on HIGH. Other then that, it's cool (pun intended). I use the upper/ lower setting a lot.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*AC noise*

Yes, mine's noisy too. Much whirring and clicking, and a very noticeable sound of the compressor's clutch engaging and disengaging. This topic has been covered a lot lately, and seems to be very common for most who have replied to the noisy ac posts. I don't have a problem with a slightly noisy ac unit as long as it works. It works very well, btw.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine is loud, clicks, and rumbles and is not as cold as I think it should be. It’s the worst AC unit I have ever had in a car. The dealer says everything is fine. Right!!! The AC is the only thing I don’t like about my 2006 Quick Silver. Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Mine's pretty much the same, especially if I start the car with the A/C on.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

They sound like hell on start up and are not dead silent when running. Mine is right on the border of getting a changeout. Works OK except when it is really really hot out, then it is average. When rolling down the road even in 100 plus weather, it works fine, just a little noisy with the compressor.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

GTORookie said:


> I've got a new 2006 GTO and just recently started using the AC. Is it normal for the AC to be really loud on the GTO or should I have it checked out by the dealer.


The blower in my '05 made a clicking and rumbling noise. I pulled out the blower and found a 1" x 3" piece of foam insulation inside the blower cage. To test turn off a/c and run blower only, if you have the noise check the blower cage.:cheers


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Same problem...*

I had the same problem for the first two months, where I didn't think the tempurature was cool enough. Finnally the A/C went out of the freeway. It started blowing hot air, with the clutch engaged. Luckily we were just getting off the freeway and the dealership where I bought it from was on the corner of the freeway exit. 

Took it in, the mechanic basically said, he's noticed that out of the factory GTO's happen to have lower freeon levels then it should be. 

He filled my A/C up, injected a dye to check for leaks. No leaks were found. Haven't had a problem since. 

Purchased my car on 7/7/06
Took it in for an A/C check-up in september 2006
Haven't had a problem since, I actually have to turn it off from time to time while Im driving. Even today, with scorching heat, it gets too cold in my car. My car is black too, so you know it gets hot. 

Take it in, bitch and complain. They'll fill it up for you.


----------



## Kent P (Nov 20, 2006)

Same problem. A clicking thumping noise from compressor. I had the dealer check it, the first time they said it was an AC hose hitting the fender. It wasn't. I took it back in and they changed the compressor, it's a little quieter but still louder than it should be.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Most of the compressors on our cars are loud. It's normal, as the dealer will tell you. Doubtful they will replace it under warranty unless it is not cooling.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Funny I hear people saying its not the best A/C system. I live in the freaking hot florida sun and my baby roasts all day in it. I can honestly say that the A/C in this is car is by far the most powerful and cooooldest I have ever felt in any car. At full blast after the interior has cooled a little it freezes my b*lls off. I get complemented by passengers all the time on how cold it is. The freaking compressor in these things is probably meant for freakin semis. :lol:


----------

